
Prophets of the Modern - magda_wang
https://isi.org/modern-age/prophets-of-the-modern/
======
xtiansimon
I enjoyed this book review. Here is a passage,

'''

"The modernism Gabriel Josipovici advocates...a sort of artistic
middle...way... One extreme his writing studiously avoids is...rote
representation, or the notion that words correspond perfectly with numinous
reality. [...] As Josipovici says of contemporary writers still laboring in
the vein of nineteenth-century “naturalism,” they confuse the reality-effect
for reality. The end result is usually a doubling down on grittiness, as if
exchanging love for lust or a whisper for a curse in the novel allows some
fuller entry into the depths of life. [...]

At the other end of the spectrum, modernism seeks to avoid the jouissance of
pure abstraction, a language game that denies the existence of transcendent
truth altogether. [...] As clichéd as it might be to point out, this really
amounts to a kind of nihilism dressed up in garish academic lingo. And morally
defunct as a complete denial of transcendent truth might be, it also makes for
boring art."

'''

This passage summarizes nicely the author's modernist ethos. It reminds me why
film is fundamentally modernist at it's core--Show don't tell. With this
reading two quotes leap out as movie criticism: 'confuse the reality-effect
for reality', 'complete denial of transcendent truth...makes for boring art.'
Makes me think of action movies with lots of guns, and movies with rambling
scenes without an evident plot.

